# How to install tcl 8.4 in FreeBSD 7. 1



## syenumula (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, 

I have to install TCL 8.4 as per my requirement. Please let me know how to install it in FreeBSD version 7.1.

Regards,
-syenumula


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: How to install tcl 8.4 in free bsd 7. 1*

FreeBSD 7.1 is not supported any more since February 2011. Use 8.4, 9.1 or 9.2.

Thread 40469

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 27, 2013)

Why would you even want to run FreeBSD 7.1 now?


----------



## syenumula (Dec 6, 2013)

I need the older version as my application is only compatible with this version.

Regards,
-Sai


----------



## fonz (Dec 6, 2013)

Dare we inquire what that application is? (Subtle hint: I think I know what it is...)


----------



## syenumula (Jan 6, 2014)

Just now I came to know that my application "Spirent Test Center" is compatible till until FreeBSD 8.1, hence I will try that and let you know the updates.


----------

